# 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8L coolant issues....



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

bjlovejr said:


> I have an issue on my hands. Had a friend that had a bad coolant leak. It’s a small bypass hose in the front facing part of the engine. Here is a picture. Can anyone tell me the OEM name of this bypass hose? It would be much appreciated <snip pic>


Is it a hose? Or a pipe? The pic is not very clear.

There's an "oil cooler pipe" in that area, p/n 25194218 . Is that what you need?

HTH.

Doug










.


----------



## bjlovejr (Jul 7, 2019)

No it’s not the pipe. I know what you are talking about. This, at one time, had a heat shield over it but it is a coolant bypass hose. But I don’t know the “actual” name of it. This line attaches just behind the exhaust. It’s about a 4”-5” hose, about 1/2” in diameter, and coolant passes through it. It’s also a pre-molded hose. Can not be bent and only goes in one way. The hose had a hair line crack in it and sprayed coolant all over the manifold of the car which made the car run hot. I went to Oreilly and bought a 1’ long hose and cut to fit with hose clamps just to get her home. I would send the picture of the old part but it’s still with the car.


----------



## bjlovejr (Jul 7, 2019)

bjlovejr said:


> No it’s not the pipe. I know what you are talking about. This, at one time, had a heat shield over it but it is a coolant bypass hose. But I don’t know the “actual” name of it. This line attaches just behind the exhaust. It’s about a 4”-5” hose, about 1/2” in diameter, and coolant passes through it. It’s also a pre-molded hose. Can not be bent and only goes in one way. The hose had a hair line crack in it and sprayed coolant all over the manifold of the car which made the car run hot. I went to Oreilly and bought a 1’ long hose and cut to fit with hose clamps just to get her home. I would send the picture of the old part but it’s still with the car.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

That's a 1.4L engine not the 1.8L engine. That's the coolant feed pipe for the Turbo. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlovejr (Jul 7, 2019)

I’m trying to give the general area of where it is located. This car I am fixing to try and find the part for is not a Turbo. It is in fact a 1.8L. This picture shows the location of the Rubber Hose that holds coolant and is attached behind, or under, the exhaust.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

bjlovejr said:


> I’m trying to give the general area of where it is located. This car I am fixing to try and find the part for is not a Turbo. It is in fact a 1.8L. This picture shows the location of the Rubber Hose that holds coolant and is attached behind, or under, the exhaust.


That picture your posting is a 1.4L turbo engine. 1.8l will not have that style water outlet. And the oil fill cap is on the left side of valve cover for the 1.8l


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

bjlovejr said:


> I’m trying to give the general area of where it is located. This car I am fixing to try and find the part for is not a Turbo. It is in fact a 1.8L. This picture shows the location of the Rubber Hose that holds coolant and is attached behind, or under, the exhaust.


When you get a chance, can you get us a pic of the problem pipe/hose from the actual car you're working on? That will get us all on the same page, so to speak.

Doug

.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> That picture your posting is a 1.4L turbo engine. 1.8l will not have that style water outlet. And the oil fill cap is on the left side of valve cover for the 1.8l


I am currently facing the same problem with my 2013 CRUZE 1.8L. I do not see any water leak however, everyday I need to fill the water reservoir with about 30 - 50 ml depending on how much I drive it.
It would be a great idea if you can inform us of any solution or maybe we can together figure out the root cause of the problem


----------



## ts27330 (Jan 22, 2013)

This should be covered under the extended warranty section for waterpump/coolant issues. Mine was leaking there and it was replaced by dealer.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I am currently facing the same problem with my 2013 CRUZE 1.8L. I do not see any water leak however, everyday I need to fill the water reservoir with about 30 - 50 ml depending on how much I drive it.
> It would be a great idea if you can inform us of any solution or maybe we can together figure out the root cause of the problem


I can give you a list of many possibilities but it would be a lot easier to narrow down possible causes by what engine is in your cruze.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> I can give you a list of many possibilities but it would be a lot easier to narrow down possible causes by what engine is in your cruze.


1.8L


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> 1.8L


Check for a leak on the water outlet assembly and also check both sides of the oil cooler bypass tube, especially the side under the exhaust manifold.

If they aren’t leaking then check the coolant reservoir hose to see if the plastic tube isn’t cracked inside it.


----------



## matore (Sep 12, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I am currently facing the same problem with my 2013 CRUZE 1.8L. I do not see any water leak however, everyday I need to fill the water reservoir with about 30 - 50 ml depending on how much I drive it.
> It would be a great idea if you can inform us of any solution or maybe we can together figure out the root cause of the problem



Check for the small hose entering the coolant reservoir on it’s left side (upper front corner). The connector on the reservoir can crack and the hose becomes loose, even when it looks firmly in position. Had it happen on a 2012 1.8, I replaced the reservoir and the problem was solved. It had to be filled at least weekly and sometimes you could smell coolant as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> Check for a leak on the water outlet assembly and also check both sides of the oil cooler bypass tube, especially the side under the exhaust manifold.
> 
> If they aren’t leaking then check the coolant reservoir hose to see if the plastic tube isn’t cracked inside it.


I will definitely check that over the weekend.However , I hope that this has nothing to do with a water pump leak. I appreciate your reply


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I will definitely check that over the weekend.However , I hope that this has nothing to do with a water pump leak. I appreciate your reply


I’ll have to double check but I believe the left side of the oil cooler has a small hose connecting to the water pump. The metallic tube I’m talking about is on the right side of the oil cooler and connects to the front of the water outlet just under the thermostat.

I found some pics from when I replaced mine. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2019)

The problem that it is hard to determine where exactly there is a leak cause it only happens when the car is hot and coolant directly evaporates.
I will try to diagnose this problem over the weekend and get back here with my findings.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The problem that it is hard to determine where exactly there is a leak cause it only happens when the car is hot and coolant directly evaporates.
> I will try to diagnose this problem over the weekend and get back here with my findings.


This is why I suggested the bypass tube. Coolant will leak from there and hit the hot engine behind the exhaust manifold and instantly evaporate.


----------



## henrybrown (Jan 8, 2019)

bjlovejr said:


> I have an issue on my hands. Had a friend that had a bad coolant leak. It’s a small bypass hose in the front facing part of the engine. Here is a picture. Can anyone tell me the OEM name of this bypass hose? It would be much appreciated
> View attachment 283029


Lower radiator hoze


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> This is why I suggested the bypass tube. Coolant will leak from there and hit the hot engine behind the exhaust manifold and instantly evaporate.


Just an update on the cause of coolant loss. Water pump leak was the man cause of loosing coolant. It was very hard to determine as the leak happens overnight and stays on the chassis then disappears when the car is driven.


----------

